# TT Rear Ring and badge removal



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

So I wanna black out my rings this weekend with plasti-dip but I want to make sure I know how to take the rear rings off. Are they double sided tape or glued on? Or is there tabs? What about the rear TT and Quattro badge? (I'm assuming for those it's just like any de-badge; hair dryer and dental floss...) Any input would be great. Thanks! 
p.s. I have a vert quattro if that makes a difference lol.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (M-Power M3)*

double sided tape from the looks of mine just use the dental floss like you mentioned and goo gone, or bug and tar remover for the access adhesive.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (Rosco-gti)*

I'd get a new badge, it'll make things a lot easier (already masked off, no adhesive is needed)


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry if this is a thread jack, how do you remove the front circles? Also is where can you buy a replacement? And finally, is there a DIY on plasti-dipping them for the black look?
Thanks!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (country1911)*

Ya I was thinking of buying a new rear one just to make it easier. That's what I did w/my w202 MB star. 
I'll try and do a DIY w/photos for this when I get to it. Prolly next weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (M-Power M3)*

i wanted to debadge my rear completely and when i got my rings off the back there was a bad "ghost" effect where the imprint from the rings were. someone had cleaned the rings before i owned the car i guess and left scratches in the paint. so i had to just go buy a new one and put it on. BTW you are probably going to have to get a new one because the one on there will bend from prying it off, and there is no guarantee all the glue will still adhere after it gets taken off once.... good luck!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (scoTT la rock)*

sounds good. I'll be ordering that second badge asap. Anyone know a good place besides the dealer and ebay? Thanks!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (M-Power M3)*

sadly i went to the dealer because i wanted it that day. needed new centercaps for the fat 5s and i just got everything there. IIRC the rings were like 35 at the dealer??


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (M-Power M3)*

I took a chance and bought one on ebay from a vendor in Brazil. Will let you know if it's the right size. Pretty sure though since the measurements are about the same.
Country1911/ You will have to remove the front grill to get access to the back. The front emblem is mounted via pronged clips through mounting holes into the front grill, while the rear emblem is adhesive mounted. Be gently prying the clips loose, and lots of patience.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (paullee)*

I saw that Brazil vendor too. Let me know how they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (paullee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_I took a chance and bought one on ebay from a vendor in Brazil. Will let you know if it's the right size. Pretty sure though since the measurements are about the same.
Country1911/ You will have to remove the front grill to get access to the back. The front emblem is mounted via pronged clips through mounting holes into the front grill, while the rear emblem is adhesive mounted. Be gently prying the clips loose, and lots of patience. 


If you do some careful prep, and quality masking, you can paint the front rings while they're on the car...careful prep=results...


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_

If you do some careful prep, and quality masking, you can paint the front rings while they're on the car...careful prep=results...



agreed- as with any paint job- home or auto- masking and prep are 80% of the job.


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

the front rings can come off very easillly.
just pry slightly with a very thin tool and look for the areas that have a lock in. 
Then push in slightly (with commen sense of how to remeove) and it pops off with no damage at all....then painting is EASSY AS.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_I saw that Brazil vendor too. Let me know how they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Brazil vendor takes 3-4 weeks to ship so still waiting for the rings.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT Rear Ring and badge removal (paullee)*

Got the rear ring emblem today from Brazil. Looks like a match.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I debadged mine...but I painted the rings flat black and my gas lid..flat black...looks bad as hell...easily done...I used Dental Floss and to get the goo off I used fingernail polish remover....takes time and patients but it looks awesome....


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (coachvtt)*

Do u have gas cap photos?


----------



## auditthxckid (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (kclax44)*

um what can you use to put the adhesive back on to the car? i dont wana buy another emblum


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

is there any way to make em like shiney like maybe a gunmetal or black chrome. i don't want mine flat like kclax44's.. and can we post more pics of this???


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

just mask and paint them with duplicolor?


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (auditthxckid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *auditthxckid* »_um what can you use to put the adhesive back on to the car? i dont wana buy another emblum 

Silicone adhesive, Schucks/Advance/Autozone


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

I used double sided tape...and I used an Exacto knife and cut it out to match the rings...sorry no pic's..not yet..I'm not to savvy on posting pic's I can never get them to post!!


----------

